# Apology and Thank You to the Membership



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is more than likely my last post/thread/read.

I have for years read the forum, and for years enjoyed it very much. I struggled with even posting my thoughts, and started not to, but you guys are worth more than just logging off and leaving. 

I have used the forum much like a book, in the fact that I read it, inplace of reading something else. I have posted many topics in order to draw interesting reply from you the members in order to have the reading that I was looking for. I have used the forum much like reading a book that talked back. I would start the chapter title and you the members would build the rest. I have had some really great reading here. Thanks. 

I have also used the forum as a learning tool. Last year I started a thread that was the question, What is the best vehicle to get a young teen driver? I read it many times as I have a son that turns 16 tommorrow. I bought him an 01 Land Rover Discovery. In the thread a member suggested that I buy something that needs some work so we could work on it together. Just this afternoon, my son and I worked on it a little before he takes his drivers test on it tommorrow, not only was it a good time, it was a great time spent together for the two of us. I would have never thought of buying something that needed a little work without you guys. I look forward to working on it and other trucks with him in the future, but our fun started right here on the Forum. Thanks Again. 

I have asked you a lot of Stupid, Meaningless questions, and got alot of very meaningful answers. I started threads many times just to have thepreviledge or reading your thoughts and opinions, which makes an incredible read. Selfish as it may be it is true. Many times I have started conversation with you the membership just to read and learn about you. Thanks Again. 

I fish and hunt, but not as much as I used to, or will in the future. Ihaven't poste many fishing reports at all in the past three years. Even my best fishing report in the past three years would be boring compared to the things I have read about you, your family, your adventures, your highs and lows, and basically your life as you have shared it with me. Thanks Again. 

I have used the Forum as an excape. Believe it or not, my work is very demanding and sometimes overwelming. Many early mornings and some late nights, I have gotten on the forum just to unwind. If nothing was really going on, I would post a question that would trigger a response just for the sake of reading, and learning about some of you. It has been a great excape and unwinding place for me for the past 3 years. Thanks again.

The Pensacola Fishing Forum is a Fishing Forum, public yes, but still a fishing forum, and I have used it for something else. What I have done has created much clutter and gotten in the way of the members that used it for what it is, a Fishing Forum. Again, selfish as it may be, Iused it for what would have been a good book.TheForum isChris's Property and I used it as I seen fit, andnot for what it was meant to be. Chris, I apologize and Thank you, again. 

If someone would have told me years ago that there was a group of people joined over the internet that really cared for one another and were a genuine good group of people I would have bet a huge sum of money against it. The Pensacola Fishing Forum is my greatest charge into technology and consistant use of the internet. It is not my nature to use the internet to build and maintain relationships, but there are many people that I not only have met but have become good friends with because of the Pensacola Fishing Forum. I hope to keep those relationships and not to loose them. Thanks again. 

With all this said, you the membership have to protect and maintain the Pensacola Fishing Forum, in order to keep it the great group of people that it is. In my work, I build teams that run companies. Most people believe that Great Companies are big buildings, offices, company names, titles and big business. Nope, Great Companies are simply Great People working together, nothing more-nothing less. The single greatest asset any great company has is the people that make it up. This Forum is no different. Think of it this way, what would the website, www.pensacolafishingforum.com be without you?The Answer is...Nothing. It would simply be a web address that existed and meant nothing. The people that make up the membership make it great. So the membership has a responsiblity to keep and maintain the great forum that isthe Pensacola Fishing Forum. 

I have enjoyed each of every one of you. 


Thanks Again,

Garbo


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Curtis....dont do it..you are a very special part of this forum, and would love to keep you as part of this family....take a break if you need to but please stay and be a part of this forum with us......

you can look and see there are alot of BS threads going on and that is going to happen on this forum or any forum for that matter...thats whats keeps it interesting...i also was going to quit visiting this forum because i thought i had done foul postings but with the reasurrance from other forum members i stayed and im glad that i did....and i hope you do the same


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhh garbo dont let em get to you... The thread I made, I was'nt trying to get to you.. I was just tryin to find some stuff out, and was hoping some other ppl would chime in on a few questions....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

WTF? Curtis it is true this is a fishing forum but there are also numerous other forums topics here for the very reasons you stated. Stick around and keep posting.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Why are you leaving? I hope your son does good on his driving test!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont know ya but i love your post. You ask the questions that make me think and help me learn dont go nowhere your helping me learn and i enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I still dont understand why you are leaving after reading all that. I have always enjoyed reading your post. I know some folks poked fun at them but who cares. Thats what the general chit chat section is for. If we want to talk fishing there is a catagory for that. What gives??????


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

so what's up wit dat curtis? 9 out of 10 people on here reply to your posts...why stop? don't get your feelings hurt by 1 in 10 that want to be idiots...i treasure your posts and look forward to the responses you get...YOU are one of the reasons people even get involved on here...don't underestimate yourself my friend...i hope you reconsider...



mikendale


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just checked...He posted and logged off. Must be serious. Didn't even stick around to see the overwelming response in just a short few min.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That sux man. I've never met you, and I've only met a couple of folks off of here, but just by your threads man you seem like a killer guy. And a fishing forum it is, but if I'm(we're) not readin about fishing divin whatever, I'm reading your posts, its good stuff man don't stop.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

When I first read this, I got the feelingit wasjust a reverse psychology whatever post - made it soundlike he was leaving but pointed out such good things about theforum at the same time...Garbo, you aren't really leaving are you?!!


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Garbo- While I really enjoy most of your post and have enjoyed your participation in this forum I have to question the intent of this post.

Is this a situation where you have been asked to leave? Or is this something where you truly feel you are a hindrance to this forum.( I doubt the latter.) I don't see you as some of the people who have in the past gotten on here and wanted people to beg them to stay so I have I'm just not sure what gives.

Since you have chosen to go , good luck and God speed.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ultralite (9/1/2008)*so what's up wit dat curtis? 9 out of 10 people on here reply to your posts...why stop? don't get your feelings hurt by 1 in 10 that want to be idiots...i treasure your posts and look forward to the responses you get...YOU are one of the reasons people even get involved on here...don't underestimate yourself my friend...i hope you reconsider...
> 
> mikendale


Well said!!! i get on here a lot more when im at work then i do when im at home because when i get off work i cant leave...im stuck here on the boat. and reading your post gives me something intresting to do! gonna get boring without you here!!! hope you change your mind and stay!!!! wont be the same without you!!!


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

WTF? Garbo, give me a break, and don't leave. This place wouldn't be the same without you. Yes, I love to come here and read about fishing info, but it is also cool to just converse about... anything, with mostly local people who are interested in multiple and random topics. What you are doing is the equivalent of PFF suicide. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, DON'T JUMP!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i never have meet you but have talked to you on the phone once. you called cause you remember me PMing you about flyfishing. you said you would take me flyfishing when you had time. nobody else on this forum has ever done that. yes we have yet to go but i know you are busy man. like i told you in past PM's you make me think and i enjoy reading everbodies responses. the few that don't FU#K them. you are a valued member the 99% enjoy. 

so come on back and pm me about flyfishing when you got time off. which you said isn't much.


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Garbo, 

I know I posted a thread that questioned why all the non fishing related posts, It was a little out of line on my part. I personally am not interested in the polls, however from the responses you get on each one, it is obvious that people enjoy them. I don't know you, nor have ever met you. You earned a lot of respect from me with this post. I am saddened by the fact that your said that this was your last post. You are welcome here, and people like myself that do not have an interest in the polls, do not have to read or reply to them. I hope you reconsider, and remain part of the PFF family.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

I concur with the above posts..


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm confused...You're leaving because of What? Because you post interesting question in hopes of sparking replys, and now you think those questions aren't fishing related so you'll leave? I don't get it...kind-of a silly reason to leave if you ask me.

Yes, this is a fishing forum. It's also has an 'off topic' section, a 'hunting' section, a 'general discussion' section, and many others. Therefore, its really more than just a fishing forum, and that is what makes it so popular...the variety of discussion. I hope you're not letting a few people get under your skin because they don't like your random threads. Dude, tell them to 'F-off' and keep posting. If they don't like it, then they don't have to click on the thread and read it.You're allowing them to win if you leave. 

I'd hate to see you leave, but do what you gotta do I guess. I always enjoyed your threads (all of them) and your takes on subjects. We'll miss ya...Later Garbo!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *TkTom (9/1/2008)*Garbo,
> 
> 
> 
> I know I posted a thread that questioned why all the non fishing related posts, It was a little out of line on my part. I personally am not interested in the polls, however from the responses you get on each one, it is obvious that people enjoy them. I don't know you, nor have ever met you. You earned a lot of respect from me with this post. I am saddened by the fact that your said that this was your last post. You are welcome here, and people like myself that do not have an interest in the polls, do not have to read or reply to them. I hope you reconsider, and remain part of the PFF family.




And I replied too and I agreed but I never said much more about it.



Garbo... What's up? Do you just need to take a break or is their something wrong? You are a valued member of the PFF family and loosing your membership is like loosing a family member. It's basically a death in the family and it will hurt all members if you just up and leave like that. PFF suicide is a good term because it leaves all of us wondering what caused you to leave so sudden. 



I am sure you have your reasons for this post and leaving and respect your decisions but if you have a problem with me or any other member, please call me and lets discuss it. 



I really question your decision to leave and hope your actions are only taking place on this forum and not in other areas of your life!!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

it's your sincere showing of consideration for your fellow forum member that you should stay on.

besides, i can't go starting All the trouble around here ! lol


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

stay around.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I had the pleasure of meeting Curtis back when I first joined this forum by accident.... His son was making his pomp jigs and garbo was offering them on here and some jerk was hammering his sons work and calling them crap, now I had never met curtis or his son but as a father I can imagine his feelings.... Garbo never said anything to the guy just let him keep posting his crap. I for one couldnt take it so I chimed in basicly just to tell the guy to build a better lure or STFU.

The next day Curtis PM'd me and said thanks for my comment. and that he didnt reply because it would have just been seen as a father defending his son.

I said no problem at all and that I wished his son the best with his enterprise and that I admired his dedication to something like building lures, when at that age video games, girls, and TV would occupy much of any young mans life.

He then asked if I had ever used one of his son's pomp jigs... I said nope Ive never even caught a pompano..Hence the name (at the time)

he said meet me and you can have a handfull... I told him that wasent nessacary but he told me If I was going to stand up for his son having never seen his work then by god he was going to make sure I got too.

Curtis your a stand up guy and your posts make me think on things I normally wouldnt give a thought too.......

PFF would suffer a severe loss to loose a family member like yourself...this is a fishing forum sure i agree but this is also a family I cannot count how many people on here go above and beyond to help someone that at times they dont know from adam.

I could name names of those on here who have personnaly made a impact on my life and family but I dont need too they know who they are, and they know anytime of the day they can pick up the phone and call me with a problem and know if its in my power to help that im there.

Curtis if your really leaving I wish you all the best to you and your family...... But I ask you to look at all the good done on this forum and ask yourself If you could find a finer place to be those who hold the same things dear that you do.

Mike


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

CRAP-UT still has Phil and we lose Garbo. What gives? From reading the thread, it appears it wasn't enough to not be interested in his threads, someone must have attacked them or him. If your not interested in someones thread, don't read it. If you disagree with someone, state your opinion without attacking the other person. I disagree with people on here all the time, but make a real attempt not to attack them personally.

Anyway, I hope he comes back. Never met him, but he pm'd me once tryingto hook me up with a place to display the orange boat when I was selling. I would have to rate Garbo in the top 1% of forum members. This sucksa nd so does Phil freaking Fulmer.:doh


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo,I havent met you either but I do enjoy your posts , as stated above this is a family and you are still part of this family take a break if needed but keep posting it won't be the same without you!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

"What is worse....
Saying something and wishing you hadn't or not saying anything and wishing you had?" 

Author Unknown

Garbo,

Know that you will be missed if you choose to leave. I usually do not reply to your post because my time on the forum isvery limited right now. I'm posting now in hopes that you will reconsider your decision not to be a part of the PFF. I believe you will be doing yourself and the PFF family a grave injustice if you leave. You've been on this forum long enough to know that sometimes thick skin is requried to continue posting here.Many of your post consistently end up in the popular topics including this one and that alone should tell you something. I believe your post above and the many replies you've already received have cleared the air with regard as to why many of your posts are not fishing related. :clap Now quit wasting my time...:shedevil

v/r

Tarver


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Curtis aint going any where, He is just feeling us out / Picking our brains...... Right Curtis ??? And your threads give me some thing to read when I'm working grave yards.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Garbo, I always enjoy seeing you start a new thread and read your replies to others. I have mused aloud to my girlfriend that, "I gotta meet this guy!" b/c you don't hide behind your keyboard and you enable others to share things about themselves, and many of us look forward to those opportunities. Personally, I can't catch much more than a buzz with a fishing pole...that's why I'm a diver, I shoot the bastards! So, I usually head right to the 'Scuba Forums', but, I check the "Off Topic" section to see what creative thinking you've solicited! If I don't have anything to offer, I don't chime in but I get a kick outta reading everyone else's responses! For those few that had a problem with our banter and your threads...I checked their history and guess what? There was a reason I didn't recognize their screen name, they never had anything to offer and their posts/replies were pathetic! I hope you log in under a new user name, just be the same old Garbo! If you do I'll bring the beer and show ya how to _really_ aggrevate someone over the computer! :angel


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the answer can be found in the forum suggestions topic... Thats about like being kicked in the nads! Always read your posts curtis, hardly reaplied but liked reading... and they ALWAYS seemed to be in the appropriate sections... Maybe I'm missing something? OFF TOPIC means not related to fishing... And General Discussion means "related" to fishing... which all of your threads were. Go figure, damned if you do, damned if you dont!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

You make a good point! Maybe my post there was misunderstood as it was meant to relate on how I do not like them to appear on the "homepage" and the last XX post section. It was not meant to say I hate the posts, just how the last 20 posted lays them out. I think most can see that I have edited the homepage to now include 50 posts and also have an auto-refresh.



Garbo, this was not an attack on you or your posts! It was an attack of how the homepage shows the posts and I have been working on a way to improve the system. No need to leave man! I hope you didn't take that wrong.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have always enjoyed your posts no matter what they were pertaining to. They served to kind of stir the mind a little when things got boring. I assure you that your membership is valued as many others on here have already said. Sure you're gonna have a few smart asses, they are in every group its just something that we have all come to expect, after all it is a public forum. You just have to see through these bottom dwellers to see how much that you are really appreciated. I have personally learned a great deal of valuable information through the posts that you have offered up for discussion. With all do respect, I really would hate to see you go!!!:banghead No matter what your decision ends up being you have my respect.:clap For aking the questions that nobody else was willing to stick their neck out for!!!:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT???......DANG!!!



NO MORE GARBO!!!:reallycrying:reallycrying

:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying



PLEASE DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis, "most" of us know why you post the ??? type post, and most of us respond to them. It is up to the other "family" member to decide to read and post back. Heck there have been a few I never responded to... We are just like any blood family, there are gonna be turds in each family and this one ain't no different. With out you, Ron will have to work overtime to find answers to our ???'soke You can see how much people (like myself) try to immitate you on a few threads but haven't seen anyone who can quite post em like you:bowdown

Please don't leave our family:grouphug....But ifin you do, have a great life and remember you are a VALUED member of this family!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Say it aint so Curtis, say it aint so! A majority of the folks on here enjoy what you have to say, or enjoy reading your clever questions. To a few, the questions may be thought of as just taking up forum space, but to a lot, it sometimes provides comic relief to put ease on everyday life. Your questions also bring up memories that a lot of us have long forgotten about, and don't think of everyday. What would life be like if you had no good memories to be reminded of?



Everyone who has done business with you, knows you, talked to you, or may have just read some of your posts can tell that you are a stand up guy. Everyone knows that you seem to notice the little things in life that could easily be forgotten or not noticed by a lot of us. Your posts remind us of these things! You helped me out when I was struggling financially, as most of us college age kids seem to do, and I hold that in high reguard. Thanks once again! I have also sight fished pompano with you on the pier. I don't know what I'd do without Connor's Jigs as a lot of folks feel the same way. So I hope that you can re-consider your decision on following thru with PFF suicide!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i vote garbo stay!!! :bowdown

:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

curtis get back here. i have enjoyed reading your posts and polls and the answers. i have learned alot from reading them too. so get your a$$ back on here.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Garbo- No reason to leave we enjoy reading your posts .There are thousands people that just read posts and does not answer any of them but it is time people have to there own. 

Give it some thought and I'm sure whoever made you upset was just one person out of many thousands . Hell if that was the case most of us never would have made it in life . I've been called some pretty nasty names but took everything with a grain of salt and moved on.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis,

I respect your decision for what it is but wish you would reconsider. I enjoy your posts and the thoughts they provoke. Just the other day we spoke about getting together this fall and I am still looking forward to that regardless of this outcome. I think I have your email and phone number somewhere and hope to find it soon. Take care brother and don't let the turkeys get you down.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at all the many responses it's obvious the magority want you to stay. I hope you will reconsider... take a break from here (I've done it before) and hopefully we'll hear from you down the road. :grouphug:grouphug


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Chris, cant you lock his computer up untill he wants to come back. Make it every time he turns his computer on its the pff home page, and the only thing he can do is start posting agian to get his computer back. You know you can do some computer wizz stuff like that..:moon COME BACK TO THE DARK SIDE GARBO...NOW...


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't go if I were you, Curtis! I may have to take over the duties of head questionaire if you leave and some of my favorites are:<UL><LI>What is your favorite flower that isn't round?</LI><LI>How do you clean the jam from between your toes, ..... with a cloth or a Q-tip or do you let it there to *rot*???</LI><LI>Why does salt water give my dog the Hershey squirts for days after I let him swim in the surf??</LI><LI>How do you scale a slime cat??</LI><LI>What are your favorite cloud formations??</LI><LI>How many separate farts have you blown at one time??</LI>[/list]

See, those are very thought provoking time honored subjects that everyone should give some concern to and I'll bet that there will be one or two people who will question my intentions in posting them. 

But ya do whatcha gotta do and I'm gettin' this urge to be published so, ...............................

*COME BACK SOON OR I'LL BE WASHING FEATHERS AND TAR OFF MY POOR AGED BODY!!!*


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Stick around Curtis. Stick it out and just come on back in with another great thread.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Curtis... Curtis... Curtis... 

Taking a break is sometimesa good thing... but NEVER say NEVER. You are special to quite a few of us and it would not be a happy thing to never be able to chat with you again. :reallycrying :reallycrying


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

So what you are saying is that pff, " our company " is losing a valuable asset. If a company is made up of people well this is true here as well. Chris just does a great job of keeping this up. If a company is losing someone and they want to keep them they offer him a rasie.

This must be aa ploy for a raise. I will give a thumbs up for your rasie, but how about a title, can we give you some sort of title to help us through....... Afterall this is all about people and you seem to be a fine one. The company wants you to stay!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Stuck at home for 2 days watching this crappy weather and now I find out Garbo is leaving the Forum? I leave you guys alone and...:banghead. 

Garbo take a moment to read the response to your thread before you leave. :grouphug 

:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Curtis, go away from the forum for a few days and look at what you've run off and done!  Don't sweat it, stick around man. Almost time to go sit in a tree, give me a holler.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't you remember when you went away for a bit a few months ago Curtis. We just about sent a Search and Rescue team out to find you.

You know I have always told myself that I need to take a break from the forum every once anda while. But it's just so damn addictive, I can't quit for one day.:banghead:banghead

We have had many that say they will leave and never return. For some reason the PFF vortex sucks them back in and all is good.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

curtis i hope you reconsider, your post probably get more responces than any others. i'm sure i have more responces to your post than any others. i hope you log back on just to read this thread, this forum will not be the same without you.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I believe you are an important member and I do not know you. Many forums have a lot of "Butts" as members, but not here.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I always enjoyed reading your posts as well.I don't understand what happened to make you feel unwanted or unappreciated, but as you can see it does'nt appear that anyone wants you to leave, my self included.What was said or done to make this happen ? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TURTLE (9/2/2008)*What was said or done to make this happen ? ANYONE KNOW?


Check TkTom's thread in the 'Forum Suggestions' section. That seems to be the culpret...I could be wrong though. Come on back now, Garbo!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo. don't let a few bad apples spoil the bunch. i enjoy your post's. they were a great distraction from the hustle and bustle of my crazy azz life.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo, GET OUT AND STAY OUT!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I'm just kidding. I figure everyone seems to like you so *somebody has to be a butt on this post*. Really, you are always welcome.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *Garbo (9/1/2008)*This is more than likely my last post/thread/read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In this sense you and I are from the same mold. I love to hear about the things that make someone who they are. Your posts are a big reason i come on this forum. Your posts are thought provoking and it is a breath of fresh air to have gotten to know someone like you (at least as much as i can through a computer screen) . i would love to see you come back.


----------

